# Parts for 2-Way Shower



## 00naomi00 (Jan 30, 2017)

We are doing a complete remodel on the bathroom. It has been demolished and is ready to be rebuilt. My plan is to run a rain shower head from the ceiling and have a regular shower head mounted on the wall. I want to be able to use them simultaneously, as well as, one at a time. My issue right now is that I don't completely understand what parts I need to accomplish this.  I know I can purchase a shower set and the rain head separately, but do I need a specific shower set? What will I need to make this set up happen?  I hope what I'm asking is clear.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

Ouch $$...
https://www.faucet.com/moen-435-bru...ol-diverter-and-hand-shower-from-the/f2414977


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 30, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Ouch $$...
> https://www.faucet.com/moen-435-bru...ol-diverter-and-hand-shower-from-the/f2414977



Here is what I'm planning to get: 

http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Forte-s...ing-pressure-balancing-valves-trim/422071.htm

http://www.us.kohler.com/us/Contemp...y,-2.5-gpm/productDetail/rainheads/427969.htm

I'm just trying to figure out what I need to make them both work...being able to adjust the temperature on them separately and running them at the same time or one at a time.  

I have SO MUCH respect for contractors as I navigate through this remodel.  It's a ton of information to learn.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

You just have to find the two control valves that you can get matching knobs to you mixing valve.
They are set up on a loop so they both get the same pressure.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 30, 2017)

Your problem will be the "either/or" type of valve, unless you want to plumb both in to the wall independently. Someone may be able to point you to the correct valve, but if not, you could get the setup in post #2 and replace (and reroute) to the rain shower head of your choice.

Found one: https://www.faucet.com/kohler-k-728...ansfer-valve-single-or-dual-function/f1253173


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is single control valve, you need two, I am sure they all make them
https://www.build.ca/AMSR701


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2017)

if it were me...I would buy 2  of the shower valves,  

the valve is cheaper than a 2 way divertor valve


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2017)

frodo said:


> if it were me...I would buy 2  of the shower valves,
> 
> the valve is cheaper than a 2 way divertor valve



If the OP is having this inspected, will both valves operating simultaneously cause a GPM problem at inspection?


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> If the OP is having this inspected, will both valves operating simultaneously cause a GPM problem at inspection?



nope,   code says ''per head''   not per shower


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2017)

frodo said:


> nope,   code says ''per head''   not per shower



I understand and have had that argument before and was forced to change it, because "both valves are fed from the same two supply limes and therefore considered a single shower head".

Just a heads up for the OP, should it come up.


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> I understand and have had that argument before and was forced to change it, because "both valves are fed from the same two supply limes and therefore considered a single shower head".  the whole house is fed from the same line,  your inspectors comment makes no logical since
> 
> Just a heads up for the OP, should it come up.




wrong. I am a plumber, we install duel valves all the time
under the uniform plumbing code. and international


there is NO code issue in the international code or the uniform code that will stop you from using multible valves.
as long as your drain is sized correctly and the water lines are sized correctly

the code reads "PER HEAD"   it does not read ''per shower stall''

LET ME ADD.....there are municipality codes that are different town to town
this may be what  soonyb ran into,


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2017)

frodo said:


> wrong. I am a plumber, we install duel valves all the time
> under the uniform plumbing code. and international
> 
> 
> ...



In CA 15yrs ago during a water shortage!

As I said, "I understand".


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 31, 2017)

That&#8217;s exactly how mine is plumbed 2 valves 2 heads. I ran them home run each to their own feed from my main manifold. That way if I have a leak or something I can shut the one off plus it gives each head its own flow. On the end with the rain shower we have a fold down handicap seat. It kind of futureproofs the shower we also have grab bars and such and a minimum curb to get over. The seat stays folded up most of the time but is nice to use when you want. 

I like the rain end she likes the shower head and we can both use it at the same time and each have a different water temp.


----------



## frodo (Jan 31, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> In CA 15yrs ago during a water shortage!
> 
> As I said, "I understand".



LOL....OK THEN,  You did not say you were talking about Commiefornia

They weird as hell out there

It is not like that in the rest of the free world.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep the Salton Sea is a wasteland and 30% of the Sierra Nevada run off goes directly into the ocean, because of the whaco's defense of the delta smelt.

Had a graduate of LA Trade and Tech, which is the referenced school for trade specific and combination inspectors, who had no trade experience, pass PVC waste line under and addition, (we use only ABS here), the city of Pico Rivera paid when it began coming apart.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok, so here is the configuration I'm wanting.......see photo.  We will also have a rain head coming down from the ceiling.  I still don't have any idea what to buy.  I'm lost.  I would rather have multi-valves instead of a valve and the little volume control.  I don't want one head going cold while the other remains hot.  So do I just need to buy 3 valve trims? Will I need transfer valves?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2017)

I think Frodo had the right plan with just two shower valves.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 13, 2017)

It appears that the configuration picture uses an either/or selector, which gives full pressure to both, upon selection.

If the shower wand had and on/of in its handle, instead of the diverter, with both of them on, the pressure would be diminished.

So, to have full pressure at all three, you'll need three valves.


----------

